# Warning: AAW Article on how to add reverse to a lathe



## randyrls (Dec 9, 2011)

The latest AAW Magazine has an article on how to add reverse to a mini-lathe.

Please understand that is you make this mod to an electronic variable speed lathe, YOU MUST NOT CHANGE THE SWITCH POSITION WHILE THE LATHE IS TURNING!!!!!

Do so will blow up the electronic speed controller and the lathe will not work except after some expensive repairs.

Just trying to keep friends from doing something damaging to their lathes.

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## ffloyd (Dec 11, 2011)

I added reverse to my Jet 1014vs about 4 years ago.  Don't know how I would get along without it. 

When I bought my big lathe, variable speed and reversing was an absolute requirement.  I discovered that many folks in the Seattle Woodturners have one or more mini lathes in addition to their big lathes.  One of our members had done this mod many years ago and most of the other members have adopted the reversing technology.

This has been a big help with sanding, but it is also quite helpful with other turning operations that work better in reverse.

The warning in the previous post is the only caveat.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 11, 2011)

Okay, color me silly.....why do you need reverse on a wood lathe?  I like standing on the side with all the controls....





Scott (?why?) B


----------



## barrysj (Dec 11, 2011)

Color me as well...And why not just mount your tool rest on the other side?


----------



## rsulli16 (Dec 11, 2011)

i'm told you can get a smoother sanding job by sanding in both directions. i dont know what other operations one of the above was referring to. would like to know also
Sulli


----------



## studioso (Dec 11, 2011)

Why not just stand on the other side?

Seriously, however, I have used the reverse speed when using a hand saw to part off a piece, and when scoring the ca finish between the blank and the bushings. 

I know that they say that when you need to sand with grain reverse helps, but I'm not actually sure what it means.


----------



## jwoodwright (Dec 16, 2011)

*Why sanding in reverse works...*

Ok, I'm not an expert...  LOL

Imagine petting your dog or cat...   One direction, hair lays flat and smooth, wrong direction and the old saying comes into play "rubbing the wrong way"...

So, sanding the regular way, all the shortened fibers lay down.  Reverse the piece or the lathe and now all the short, laid down fibers are sanded down and it's smoother.

I was taught this a lifetime ago...


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 16, 2011)

I just finished modifying an old Delta/Rockwell lathe by adding a VFD and 3 phase motor to drive it.  I do enjoy being able to adjust the speed anywhere I want and, in MHO, the sanding goes better when I use the reverse drive.  The caveat about switching directions is important unless your drive can withstand an overhauling load.  The counter EMF generated most likely will destroy the drive.  DAMHIKT
Charles


----------



## bitshird (Dec 16, 2011)

Charles I wasn't going to ask, BUT I believe I can fill in the blanks, I saw an idiot spin a 150 pound chuck off a lathe switching it into reverse when it was turning about 420 RPM.
The bad part the dumb a$$ tried to catch the chuck, which had about a 10 inch piece of 1 inch stock in the chuck. Oddly enough I recommended failing the fool.
 But that No Kid Left Behind, also applies to State/Federal funded Tech Schools.


----------



## randyrls (Dec 16, 2011)

bitshird said:


> Charles I wasn't going to ask, BUT I believe I can fill in the blanks, I saw an idiot spin a 150 pound chuck off a lathe switching it into reverse when it was turning about 420 RPM.



I'm certain this wasn't a wood lathe??!!  My uncle worked at the Hershey Chocolate Factory.  He made  and maintained many of the original candy making machines.  His metal lathe at home is a Clausing with a 12" wide 3 jaw chuck.  I noticed what looked suspiciously like an engine hoist behind the lathe.  Yep.  Used to remove the chuck and lift stock into position to attach to the lathe. 

I've added grub screws to all my chucks.


----------



## randyrls (Dec 16, 2011)

ctubbs said:


> I just finished modifying an old Delta/Rockwell lathe by adding a VFD and 3 phase motor to drive it.  I do enjoy being able to adjust the speed anywhere I want and, in MHO, the sanding goes better when I use the reverse drive.  The caveat about switching directions is important unless your drive can withstand an overhauling load.  The counter EMF generated most likely will destroy the drive.  DAMHIKT
> Charles



Charles;  That is a great setup!  I have a variable DC drive on my 9x20 Metal lathe. The reversing switch has a mechanical interlock so the middle position shuts down the lathe and drive.  

I'm thinking of switching it to VFD drive though.  Most of the VFD drives are programmed to prevent  damage when changing speeds and reversing.  They also provide ramp up and ramp down, jog, and emergency stop.


----------

